# Shimano and Look Pedals = same cleat?



## piercebrew (Aug 6, 2004)

Sorry but do the Shimano SPD-SL ( I think that is what they are called, I have a pair of Ultegra pedals) and the Look pedals use the same cleat? Are they the same cleat as the Keo's and all the generic "Look Compatible" pedals? 
Thanks.


----------



## Guinness2009 (Aug 28, 2009)

No ....


----------



## frdfandc (Nov 27, 2007)

The newer Shimano pedals use their own cleats - hence the SPD-SL designation.

Look pedals either use a Delta cleat, Keo Classic, or Keo 2 cleat.

Now if you have an older set of Shimano pedals, they used to license the technology from Look, and those pedals used the Delta cleats.


----------



## wim (Feb 28, 2005)

frdfandc said:


> Look pedals either use a Delta cleat, Keo Classic, or Keo 2 cleat.


Just to clarify: LOOK Delta (also called ARC) cleats do *not* work with LOOK Keo pedals. (Keo Classic is compatible with Keo 2).


----------



## latman (Apr 24, 2004)

Remember shimano also made old SPD pedals (little steel cleat that needs a 2 slot shoe)that are like a single sided MTB pedal, and SPD-R pedals http://cgi.ebay.com.au/Shimano-Dura-Ace-PD-7700-SpD-R-Pedals-Track-Strap-Ready-/140378389237 (longer all steel cleats) but still every pair of Shimano shoes comes with some unusable cleats for old "quill"pedals that nobody uses anymore.
I personally think the newest shimano pedals with the Stainess plate on top are the go!! and the new Look Keo with the metal (alloy ?) on top would be better than the first Keo


----------



## DieselDan (Sep 14, 2002)

Different cleats, same bolt pattern.


----------

